# Question about taxes on SSDI



## vegangirl (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi,

If I become a resident of Italy, will I have to pay Italian taxes on my Social Security Disability Income (SSDI) or will it only be taxable in the United States because of the US and Italy Income Tax Treaty.

Thanks so much for your help. Kim


----------

